# APR Presents the 1.8/2.0T Turbo Inlet Pipe (MQB)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

The APR Turbo Inlet Pipe is an easy-to-install bolt-on upgrade that eliminates a restriction before the turbocharger. Unlike fabricated units on the market today, ours is cast from aluminum, allowing for an organically shaped inlet that transitions gradually over a large distance. Such a design promotes better flow rather than abruptly reducing at the turbocharger’s inlet like other units. It’s larger than stock throughout, removes a large internal restriction at the PCV inlet, and outflows the factory unit allowing the turbocharger to operate more efficiently. We fully assemble each unit with a billet securing arm, billet PCV bung and new o-ring. The inlet and outlet are CNC-machined to control tolerances and ensure snug and secure connections. This upgrade is recommending at all stages utilizing an IHI IS12, IS20 or IS38 turbocharger!

*Quick Facts*


Cast aluminum construction
Outflows the factory unit: 441 cfm vs 379 cfm @ 28” of H2O
Larger internal diameter throughout
CNC-machined inlet and outlet
CNC-machined billet-stainless-steel securing arm
CNC-machined billet-aluminum PCV bung
New o-ring
Fully assembled and quality controlled in-house
Easy-to-install direct-bolt-on design
Limited lifetime warranty



*Application Guide*

Audi - A3 / S3 - MK3 (Typ 8V) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Audi - Q2 - (Typ 5Q) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Audi - TT / TT S - MK3 (Typ 8S) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Seat - Leon / Cupra - MK3 (Typ 5F) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Seat - Alhambra - (Typ 7N05) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Seat - Ateca - (Typ 575) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Skoda - Kodiaq - (Typ 565) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Skoda - Octavia / VRS - MK3 (Typ 5E) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Skoda - Superb - B8 (Typ 3V) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Volkswagen - Arteon - (Typ 3G8) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Volkswagen - Atlas / Teramont - (Typ 3CN) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Volkswagen - Golf / Alltrack / GTI / Clubsport Golf R / etc - (Typ 5G) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Volkswagen - Passat - B8 (Typ 3G) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Volkswagen - Sharan - (Typ 7N05) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Volkswagen - Tiguan - MK2 (Typ 5NA) - 1.8T / 2.0T
Volkswagen - Touran - (Typ 1T06) - 1.8T / 2.0T

Product Page

MS100137 - $149.99 - APR Turbo Inlet Pipe

Get one at your APR Dealer today!


----------

